

Government Phone Surveillance for Dummies - gridscomputing
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/06/government-phone-surveillance-for-dummies/276629/

======
gcb0
Some glaring wrong points.

knowing the metadata does not only tell them "who you called and when"

since it also include the tower IMEI and trunk, it probably also know your
location when you place the call. And if it was to another mobile phone, the
location of the other end of the call.

~~~
lmm
The quote in the article was "The government seems to have a list of all the
people that Verizon customers called and who called them; how long they spoke;
and, perhaps -- depending on how precise the cell-phone-tower information in
the metadata is, where they were on a given day."

